# Caribbean cruising and cigar smoking fun!



## paulb1970

Just got back from an awesome cruise to Ocho Rios Jamaiica and the Cayman Islands a few weeks ago.I packed some cigars to enjoy along the ride OF COURSE.....

1.The Lido deck after hours burning a Nimish Thunder
2. With the Mrs. on the Cayman Island pier
3.Our view atop Mystic mountain, Och Rios Jamiaca
4. Smoking an Undercrown while pulling out from Jamaica
5.A shot of Georgetown, Cayman Islands from our tender boat.


----------



## ten08

It's been a long while since we've seen some turquoise waters, or so my wife keeps reminding me. :help::whip:

Glad yall had a good time. Nice scenery!


----------



## nfusion770

Looks beautiful Paul. My wife and I were planning a cruise one of these years but it won't be this year.


----------



## fuente~fuente

Man, Paul... That looks like it was a GREAT time! :nod:


----------



## paulb1970

Thanks guys!.....yes it was AWESOME!!................already looking into another one


----------



## Tobias Lutz

That water is ridiculous. I haven't seen anything look that nice in a while.


----------



## T3Hunter

Man I love the Caribbean. Haven't made Jamaica yet though. Glad you had an enjoyable trip and thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## El_d

We are planning a trip this year(probably same place) and I was wondering about the cigar thing. 

Would it be better taking your own"stash" of cigars or could you find some at the ports???? If so how good are they????

Looks like a great time...... I finally got my wife to say OK.


----------



## bluesman.54

I used to live in Ft. Laud. Most of the cruises have cigar lounges, but their cigars can be pricey. They never used to mind if you brought your won. Duty free shops can have some bargins -- depending where you go. And yes, the water is beautiful -- but it was in Florida too! I want to go home!



El_d said:


> We are planning a trip this year(probably same place) and I was wondering about the cigar thing.
> 
> Would it be better taking your own"stash" of cigars or could you find some at the ports???? If so how good are they????
> 
> Looks like a great time...... I finally got my wife to say OK.


----------



## Jones

Very cool. Love Cayman Islands!!!


----------



## paulb1970

El_d said:


> We are planning a trip this year(probably same place) and I was wondering about the cigar thing.
> 
> Would it be better taking your own"stash" of cigars or could you find some at the ports???? If so how good are they????
> 
> Looks like a great time...... I finally got my wife to say OK.










This is.the cigar lounge on our ship.

Lupe

I took my own stash, because we had a few full sea days and i planned to fully enjoy those.Ocho Rios didn't seem to have too much cigar wise and they were over priced.
Georgetown Cayman Island had a very nice cigar spot but was high priced but I grabbed s stick for the heck of it.

The ships cigar lounge had a slim offering of sticks that were over priced.
Take your own so you'll be covered regardless and if you pick up something from a port that can be your treat


----------



## paulb1970

Jones said:


> Very cool. Love Cayman Islands!!!


Its awesome


----------



## AndrewV

I went on a carnival cruise down to Ensenada, Mexico. Too bad I wasn't a smoker back then. I especially love the 3rd picture of the view with the pool. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## 83tonio

I was on the carnival destiny when I hit these ports. I had my cigar on my balcony. I will be going on another cruise in September. Grand turk and Nassau Bahamas.


----------



## paulb1970

83tonio said:


> I was on the carnival destiny when I hit these ports. I had my cigar on my balcony. I will be going on another cruise in September. Grand turk and Nassau Bahamas.


My next cruise WILL have a balcony so i can do JUST that!


----------



## 83tonio

paulb1970 said:


> My next cruise WILL have a balcony so i can do JUST that!


You will love it.


----------



## ShotgunLuckey

Looks great.....wife keeps bugging me to go on a cruise.


----------



## Jeepnokc

We just got back from a week on the Caribbean Princess. They had a great cigar lounge (Churchills). I think all of the Princess ship's have one but some like the Crown Princess is just a lounge without bar and only waiter service whereas this one had a full bar set up. A lot of the ships have banned smoking on the balconies so check that out before hand


----------



## LGHT

Jeepnokc said:


> We just got back from a week on the Caribbean Princess. They had a great cigar lounge (Churchills). I think all of the Princess ship's have one but some like the Crown Princess is just a lounge without bar and only waiter service whereas this one had a full bar set up. A lot of the ships have banned smoking on the balconies so check that out before hand


That's funny, because Norwegian also had a "cigar lounge", but ironically you where not allowed to smoke cigars??? It was a shame, because they had the best leather chairs on the entire boat in the lounge.


----------



## LegoMaximus

love the undercrown


----------



## mi000ke

Did a 10 day Norwegian Caribbean cruise last year. No cigar lounge but could smoke in a couple of deck areas. Cigar shops were hit and miss in ports, so glad I brought my own stash, especially when we visited a few remote beaches away from the port and tourist areas.


----------



## Mauiraindakine

Yep, on the Bucket List!


----------



## Bos1600

Yes I realize it’s old... no I don’t care, I’m stuck in quarantine. 

Let’s see some cruise ship stick action!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

